# Kaufberatung Canon EOS 350D oder anderer Digi.SPR



## Sliver (5. März 2006)

Grüße,

sry, ich weis leider nicht ob das in dieses Forum gehört aber ich Versuchs mal. 

Also mein Hauptanliegen ist eben der Kauf einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera, doch im Internet finde ich haufenweise Angebote mit kompletten Paketen. Also Kamera + 1 oder mehr Objektiven.

Da ich in Sachen SLR noch totaler Neuling bin und mich mit den ganzen Objektiven noch nicht auskenne schildere ich euch mal welche Dinge mir wichtig sind.

1.) Makroaufnahmen, ich liebe es in der Natur das "winzige" Lebe zu beobachten und festzuhalten.
2.) Himmel und Sterne, allen DigiCams (keine SPR) die ich mal in der Hand hatte war es nicht möglich den Mond oder Sterne einzufangen (nur schwarzer Himmel) 
3.) Ich weis nicht wie dieser Effekt heißt aber z.B. bei Portraitaufnahmen das sich Hintergrund "weiterbewegt"

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas empfehlen wo ich mit ca. 1000€ hinkomme.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus. 

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Chrisu (6. März 2006)

Hallo Sliver,

also dein Vorhaben mit einem Budget von ca. 1000 EUR wird etwas knapp werden. Vielleicht solltest du dich am Anfang etwas einschränken und nach und nach neue Komponenten zu deiner Ausrüstung dazu kaufen oder dir mal eine kompakte SLR (ich weiß nicht ob man so dazu sagt) anschauen. Die haben zwar nur ein festeingebautes Objektiv, aber man kann damit schon sehr viel machen und die Kosten bleiben noch halbwegs im Rahmen.

Ich hab ein wenig im Internet nach günstigen Preisen geschaut und dabei sind ungefähr folgende Werte zusammengekommen (alle etwas aufgerundet):

Kamera EOS 350D mit einem 18-55mm Objektiv = ca. 700EUR
günstiges Canon Makro-Objektiv= ca. 250 EUR
günstiges Teleobjektiv= ca. 130EUR
Stativ= ca. 20 EUR
Blitz= ca. 250 EUR

Damit kommt man schonmal schnell auf 1350 EUR.
Wofür jetzt das ganze? Also, das Makroobjektiv brauchst du für die Nahaufnahmen, da ein DSLR nicht so eine Makrofunktion wie Kompaktkameras besitzt. Teleobjektiv (oder Zoomobjektiv) brauchst du einerseits mal für die Mondaufnahmen (soll ja schön groß am Bild sein) und auch für Portaitaufnahmen. Damit hebt sich die Person besser vom Hintergrund ab (Tiefenunschärfe). Den Blitz kann man am Anfang sicherlich einsparen, aber für schöne Portraitfotos wird man über lang oder kurz nicht daran vorbeikommen. Die eingebauten Blitze sind eher ein Witz. Und das Stativ brauchst du damit deine Aufnahmen nicht verwackeln, da deine Mondaufnahmen mit einer etwas längeren Belichtungszeit gemacht werden müssen.

Das größte Problem bei DSLRs ist, dass du die ganze Ausrüstung um den Kamerabody herum noch dazukaufen musst. Das kann man sicher auch nachträglich immer weiter ausbauen, aber das ist immer mit hohen Kosten verbunden. Denn wenn du schöne Aufnahmen machen willst und nicht gleich von den Fotos enttäuscht sein willst, dann darf man vor allem bei den Objektiven nicht sparen. Einerseits gibt es für DSLRs eigens entwickelte Objektive (sind besser auf den Fotosensor abgestimmt) und dann sollte man auch nicht gleich die erst beste Scherbe die man bekommt nehmen. Also ich denke mal ein halbwegs gutes Objektiv wird man nicht unter 300-500EUR bekommen (wenn jemand etwas anderes weiß, der soll es mich wissen lassen.)

Darum noch ein abschließender Rat. Geh am Besten in einen Fotoladen (nicht Mediamarkt oder dergleichen) und lass dich mal richtig beraten. Nimm eine Kamera in die Hand und frag ob du ein paar Aufnahmen machen kannst. Das sollte dir mehr helfen als wenn du jemanden hier im Forum fragst, denn jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und hat unterschiedliche Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse (Canon, Nikon, ...).
BTW, so eine kompakte DSLR hatte ich auch mal in der Hand. War eine Olympus E10. Und die hat einwandfreie Fotos gemacht und ich war sehr begeistert davon. Viellicht wäre sowas auch was für dich.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
So long,
Chrisu


----------



## Sliver (6. März 2006)

Hi,

vielen Dank erstmal.

Deinen Rat mit dem Fotoladen werde ich befolgen, haben zum Glück ne Menge bei uns. 

Allerdings möchte ich doch eher auf eine kompakte DSLR verzichten da ich später nicht hören will "Ja, das ist möglich aber nicht mit der Kamera" (weil jetzt Objektive nicht tauschbar sind oder das Zubehör dafür nicht existiert), oder so was in der Art. 

Das ich mit einer EOS 350D auch nicht alles machen kann wie die Profis ist mir klar, aber ich komme dem ganzen schon mal etwas näher.  


Sers
Sliver

*edit*
 Welch "netter" Zufall zu meinem Beispiel. Hier.


----------



## saschaf (6. März 2006)

Hallo

Also mit der 350D + Kit Objektiv (18-55 mm) machst du erst mal nicht verkehrt. Das Kit-Obj. kannst du natürlich auch gebraucht bei ebay (ca.60 €) besorgen. 

Und zum Thema Makros schau dir mal das hier an. Ist auch mit dem Kit gemacht allerdings in Retro-Stellung (Objektiv verkehrtrum an der Kamera). Du musst nur leider auf den Autofokus verzichten. Für den Anfang ist es aber mit Sicherheit die günstigste Möglichkeit in die Makrofotographie einzusteigen. Zukaufen kannst du später immernoch (wenn du genau weist, was du willst).


MfG


----------

